# 87 maxima, putting from exhaust



## simon123 (May 1, 2004)

I have a problem: When I start my car it starts right up, then the rpms dive for a minute and there is alot of putting from the exhaust for lack of a better term. As the car warms up it goes back up to normal idle but the exhaust continues to put intermitently at idle. When I give it gas it runs great but when it returns to idle, more rough putting from the exhaust. I have a new coil, all injectors have been cleaned and checked at the shop, new plugs, wires, timing belt cap, rotor and the distributor has been cleaned and checked.
Can anyone help me get to the bottom of this problem?

Thanks so much


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

My car has the EXACT same problem and I still haven't figured it out.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to the world of the VG30E. they almost all seem to do that, don't know why, never have been able to fix it myself.. annoying, but nothing serious about it.


----------



## ThirdgenTa (Nov 10, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> Welcome to the world of the VG30E. they almost all seem to do that, don't know why, never have been able to fix it myself.. annoying, but nothing serious about it.



There has to be a solution for the whole start up thing. I have to hold the idle for a minute or two or it will stall. Im going to have a real hard time selling it even for like $500


----------

